# Phrag Dale Drever



## Chuck (Feb 6, 2011)

This cross is named for a good friend who passed away recently. He was a good friend, a great teacher and a fine artist. 

This is a first bloom seedling. It is Phrag. Taras X Phrag. schlimii. Phrag Taras is (Phrag. boissierianum X Phrag. pearcei var ecuadorense).

The spike has a couple of branches. I may post another picture later when it holds more blooms. One of the petals is a little twisted but I'm sure Dale won't mind ... he was a little twisted as well.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2011)

Excellent. Are you going to be going to the Orchidphiles de Montreal show?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, a brand new cross, registered 2 days ago !!!! Very interesting, but schlimii not too visible!? Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely white phrag. Is there anymore where it came from?


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2011)

Shiva said:


> Lovely white phrag. Is there anymore where it came from?


When I read the rhs site I suppose that the C. in originator stands for Chuck!!!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice soft tones in the colour, very nice indeed.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice cross!


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 6, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Hera (Feb 6, 2011)

I like!!!!:drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Feb 6, 2011)

that's a groovy flower and a fine tribute


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry for your friend. 

You choose a fabulous plant to honor his memory. 

How wide is the flower?


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow! Stunning bloom. A great way to honor your friend.


----------



## Chuck (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks you all for you kind comments.



NYEric said:


> Excellent. Are you going to be going to the Orchidphiles de Montreal show?



Eric, although I would love to, no I won't be there. I'm doing a bit of a tour of the west coast of BC shortly after that and can only afford a limited time away.



JeanLux said:


> Wow, a brand new cross, registered 2 days ago !!!! Very interesting, but schlimii not too visible!? Jean



Jean, yes, electronic registration is great. It only take a day or two. And yes, not much schlimii influence in the shape but the pink is there.



Shiva said:


> Lovely white phrag. Is there anymore where it came from?



Sorry, I don't have any left for sale. The guys at Paramount Orchids in Calgary might have a one.



Erythrone said:


> How wide is the flower?



The overall width is about 3.5 inches and the height is just a little over 3 inches.


----------



## wojtek (Feb 6, 2011)

Sweet !!!


----------



## valenzino (Feb 6, 2011)

Will be nice to cross it with longifolium alba to maybe have a pure alba white Phrag.Nice one.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful bloom to name after your friend! I love the light colors. I was able to pick a plant.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2011)

You should come to Winnipeg sometime, Chuck!

I'll have to check with Paramount, then,

Great flower - I love the pastels.


----------



## John M (Feb 6, 2011)

That is really attractive! Congratulations, Chuck!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2011)

That is stunning -- I love it!:smitten: What a special tribute to your friend!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2011)

Unfortunalty, Paramount don't have this plant...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 6, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> Unfortunalty, Paramount don't have this plant...



oke: Just because it's not on their website doesn't necessarily mean they don't have it....

Beautiful flower Chuck, and a wonderful tribute to your friend.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 6, 2011)

Alas, Erythrone is right. I just had an email from Paramount - they don't have any. :sob:


----------



## e-spice (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and unusual!

e-spice


----------



## Mathias (Feb 7, 2011)

A very nice Phrag hybrid!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 7, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> oke: Just because it's not on their website doesn't necessarily mean they don't have it....



I know!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 7, 2011)

Erythrone said:


> I know!



Oops, yes, sorry.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 12, 2011)

Just gorgeous Chuck! This is a delicalte and very nice colored cross I like it a lot! Congratulation!


----------



## koshki (Feb 12, 2011)

What a lovely phrag! That one definitely goes on my list!


----------

